# New mice coming from stud



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I finally am getting 5 mice from a breeder who lives about a 3 hour plane trip from where I live. I'm just in the process of having them freighted to me next week. She has won Grand Champion at the Sydney Royal Show so is very knowledgeable. And really helpful. They will be with pedigreed papers to.
Might post some pics later.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds good, what variety are thay?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

As far as I know choc tan rex buck, fawn,agouti tan, colourpoint blue does, plus one other buck
The colours might sound different from the european english varities and they are different besides. Totally different bloodlines. And I only have mice as pets so don't know a real lot.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are two of the bucks I am getting. They arrive next Wednesday morning via Sydney NSW Australia . Being freighted to Hobart Tasmania Australia. I think they look very nice.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

They look like Mojo's mice.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Who or what is Mojo. I :snooty don't know.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

mich said:


> Who or what is Mojo. I :snooty don't know.


Who. Mojo is a forum member here with the user name Mojomouse, she is also on the Australian Rodent Club facebook group as Mojomouse Syndey.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I`d say most likely similar bloodlines. Thankyou for letting me know.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I got the mice today. Two hour flight from Sydney. Plane was right on time. They look healthy and happy but must be tired. They seem quite highly strung compared to just domestic mice. Very dark eyes and loverly tails. Two have pedigreed papers. So after a rest they might be a :bash little more quiet.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's probably the stress of the travel that's wound them up, they should settle after a few days.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Three of the does are heavily pregnant now. I hope they are alright and being pedigreed I will have to take a bit more care with them. And they are pregnant to my bucks. So it will be interesting to see new bubs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Why would u have to take more care with them compaired to any other mouse?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Because I keep pet mice and these mice are pedigreed show mice. They are a lot different from my mice. A bit like having a moggy cat and cross breeding it with a siamese cat. I mean a show pony is a lot different from a cart horse. People take years to get the right quality animal for show purposes and breeding. Its not an overnight thing. Just to get that perfection.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

mich said:


> Because I keep pet mice and these mice are pedigreed show mice. They are a lot different from my mice. A bit like having a moggy cat and cross breeding it with a siamese cat. I mean a show pony is a lot different from a cart horse. People take years to get the right quality animal for show purposes and breeding. Its not an overnight thing. Just to get that perfection.


I think PPVallhunds is fairly familiar with the concept


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah lol as I show. 
So you mean carefully selection to improve your mice, thought you were saying they needed special care or may have problems because they are not petbred.


----------

